# Ryleys Portrait Winner!!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The winner of the most wonderful prize of the event other than the quilt, which was Ryleys portrait so generously done and donated by Emma and Tilly, was won by Flamingo Sandy. She will posting a photo of her and that wonderful portrait, I am sure very soon. I did not bring it on Friday night for two reasons. 1. I didnt want anything to happen to it.
2. *I FORGOT.*:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice try---I'm bettin' on the 2nd reason!! LOL


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

lol! oooh I hope she likes it...artwork is so personal... 

well I hope it helped a little...I will be happy to do another for next year too...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> lol! oooh I hope she likes it...artwork is so personal...
> 
> well I hope it helped a little...I will be happy to do another for next year too...


Oh she saw it. She saw it on Sunday. LOL!!!! We pulled the winner out at the restaurant Saturday evening. LOL!!! We put all the forum members name in a bowl that were at Ryleys Run and then drew the name out and Sandy won. Nope she saw it and loved it.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> lol! oooh I hope she likes it...artwork is so personal...
> 
> well I hope it helped a little...I will be happy to do another for next year too...


Oh Emma, I would love for you to do one for next year. That portrait is so beautiful and matted and framed is just magnificent. You are truly so very talented and I thank you so very much for doing one this year and would love it for next year. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is GREAT news! Congratulations Sandy! It is beautiful. I bet you are just tickled PINK!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wanted to win this, too!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I wanted to win this, too!


Oh Kim, you want to win everything. At least you are eligible. LOL!!! Not me. I would love to have won last year's quilt but nooooooooooooooooooo, you won. And I would have love to win that portrait but oh so not eligible. LMAOOOO!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wasn't eligible for the quilt this year.  And I'll bet you forgot to put my name in for the portrait!:doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I wasn't eligible for the quilt this year.  And I'll bet you forgot to put my name in for the portrait!:doh:


OMG KIM!!!! Your right!!!! You were sitting right next to me too. LMAOOO!!!! Oh well better luck next year. Only kidding. Yours was the first I wrote out.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations Sandy..Im sure she loved it as anyone else who could have won it.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Conratulations Flamingo Sandy on that fantastic prize !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandy is incredible. I'm thrilled she won!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Sandy! I can't wait to see a picture of it! I'm sure it is beautiful. I looked at the gallery on Emma's website and her work is lovely. That was so nice of you, Emma, to donate the portrait of Ryley!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wonderful prize for a great person. I'm sure she will display it with pride.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Sandy!!!!! Well deserved!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats Sandy!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! I flew to Albany so unfortunately I didn't have room to being everything back. Pretty soon poor Donna is going to have her own reserved parking space at UPS!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Thanks, everyone! I flew to Albany so unfortunately I didn't have room to being everything back. Pretty soon poor Donna is going to have her own reserved parking space at UPS!


You've got that right! Too bad you can't get frequent flyer miles for stuff you ship out! Hmmm...I wonder if UPS would sponsor matching donations?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You've got that right! Too bad you can't get frequent flyer miles for stuff you ship out! Hmmm...I wonder if UPS would sponsor matching donations?


Well we got them to give back some money for the race in Sacramento so maybe next year we can get them to donate to Ryleys Run or maybe this year we can get them to sponsor a hole at the golf tournament. Who knows but they do a lot of community service here.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Sandy!! What a beautiful prize to have won! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------

